# 37 rat elgin.



## rustyspoke66

Rat Elgin is road ready, Just added the lighting wich will need a bit more work but the bike rides great.
















Always a work in progress.


----------



## MartyW

Very nice, that came out great!


----------



## Monark52

Is that an old Silverking in the background in the second picture? The Elgin looks great! Nice job.


----------



## rustyspoke66

Thanks and yes that is whats left of a 34 ladies Silverking. I think the fork is about the only good thing on it. The frame has been repaired and aluminum is a bit over my head for repairs.


----------



## Larmo63

Those tires are wicked! What are they and where did they come from?


----------



## rustyspoke66

You can order those tires from any Electra bicycle dealer. They also come in black.


----------



## chris crew

Call me apostate, but that would make an excellent motorized bike.
(Not too shabby the way it is, either)


----------



## rustyspoke66

I would not disagree with that statement. I have thought about making a motorized bike out of it, but haven't taken the time to act on it.


----------



## nomadman1956

I love it!!!  This is the look Im going for with my blackhawk!!!


----------



## rustyspoke66

What parts does your Blackhawk have? I have a really rough blackhawk frame and fork, not sure what I'm going to do with it.


----------



## wooleyfest

is there a candle that goes in that light


----------



## JoePasta

awesome looking bike


----------



## SCHWINNRAY69

Nice bike!


----------

